# Golf anyone?



## jar546 (May 8, 2010)

i have not golfed in 3 years.  I went to the range once in the beginning of the last 3 seasons including this one but never got back out.

This year feels different and I am getting the bug to get out and frustrate myself in a quiet environment.

Which leads me to one of the points of this post.

Yesterday afternoon I found myself with about an hour to kill in the afternoon and called up one of the guys that works for me.  We hit the range for about an hour (he only gets paid per inspection so what he does on his time is his business).  Anyway, I could not miss a shot, as if I were a pro and he thought that I was.  I tried to explain to him that this was a complete fluke and beginning season luck but with every ball from the bucket, they were absolutely fantastic shots.  I have no idea how that was happening.  I kept telling him that I am a hack and if we were to go to an actual golf course, he would see what I was talking about.  Would not believe me and I could not believe I was hitting so well myself.

So this morning I can barely move due to my lower back and don't think I will be making it out of bed.

Why does golf have to humble you in so many different ways?


----------



## fatboy (May 8, 2010)

yup.........I feel your pain. About the time you think you might be getting a little closer to figuring it out.......BAM! It kicks your butt. And yes, then the next day the aches and pains settle in to make fun of you.

Can't wait to get out soon............

BTW, I was in Jamaica a few weeks ago, the Sandal's resort that we were at had a little nine hole, par 3, pitch and putt course, thought it would be easy.........no dice, it humbled me also, each time I played it. Course, most of their greens would be a bad fairway on most courses, just shorter, or no grass. But still had fun.......


----------



## jar546 (May 8, 2010)

This is usually what happens:

Good short game= Bad day off the Tees

Good day off the Tees= Bad short game

Good day at the range before a game= Bad game in general

Bad day at the range before a game= Bad game in general

Good day at the range with no games planned= Sore back


----------



## RJJ (May 8, 2010)

I tossed all my clubs in the water hazard once right behind the last ball I had in the bag. Problem was after I calmed down I realized they were not my clubs, but my brother in laws and I had to go in after them! Golf is so enjoyable and stress reducing we all should play more often.


----------



## fatboy (May 8, 2010)

ROTFLMAO....that's great RJJ. I subscribe to the rule that, if you can throw your club further than you hit the ball, then you get to take the spot of the club. Broke a driver once, flung it backwards off the tee box, hit the top of the cart coming down, snapped the shaft in half. Now I only throw it in the direction of the fairway.

And yes Jeff.......I think you have it well summed up.


----------



## brudgers (May 9, 2010)

When I lived in Florida I used to take my son to a little municipal par three in Treasure Island.  Nine holes pitch and put, longest hole #9 140 yards.  Boca Ceiga Bay on two sides.  Always a breeze.  It was a spectacular piece of waterfront.

Anyway, in the off season it was $6.00 to play and juniors played for free.  My son was four at the time.  We would play alternate shot.  It put golf in perspective for me.


----------



## fatboy (May 9, 2010)

They whole pitch and putt thing is pretty cool, carry 2-3 clubs in your hand, a couple balls in your pocket. First time for me. I need a dozen balls for 18 holes on a regular course.......haha


----------



## peach (May 9, 2010)

Golf is not an easy sport... the pros make it look easy... and people make fun of it...

Golf and bowling are two sports that always make me hurt in the back (and other places)...  NEVER take a par 3 course for granted.. the course architects for those, I believe are sneaky and evil.. there's no PAR 3 on the course (water and sand usually come into play).  It's a great game.. if you have a good sense of humor.  ME?  I think of a round as an opportunity to walk alot.. swing alot.. (swear alot).. enjoy the day and maybe make a business contact or two.. (hopefully while not embarrasing myself too much).


----------



## beach (May 9, 2010)

Funny stories!! I'm leaving for Costa Rica tonight for some fishing and golf......... I have to play with the president of my wifes company and I'm pretty much of a hack.....I hope she still has a job after my 18 holes..........


----------



## peach (May 9, 2010)

Beach.. you always let them win!

In my case, unless someone is really bad, that's a no-brainer...  have fun


----------



## beach (May 9, 2010)

Thanks Peach, I don't have to let them win.......they do anyway!!!!


----------



## FM William Burns (May 9, 2010)

Beach,



Remember course etiquette since this was my downfall   .  Don't worry the fishing is the real attraction   .  Have a safe trip!


----------



## beach (May 9, 2010)

Thanks FM!! The fishing is the WHOLE reason for going, next is surf and last is the golf.... although I do enjoy golf, fishing in CR is toooooo good!

 We need a fishing section on this board!!!!!


----------



## RJJ (May 10, 2010)

I will second that!


----------



## jim baird (May 10, 2010)

I played golf in November for the first time in about seven yrs, took three clubs from my antique set that is so old the fellow lent them to me in 1983 is dead and gone.

Persimmon heads on the woods.  Paired up with a pair that felt so sorry for me that the guy gave me an aluminum driver with an oversized head at the end of the round, on Jekyll Island's "Millionaires' Course".

Fun?  Unsurpassed.


----------



## mmmarvel (May 11, 2010)

I'm working with a guy (who is getting ready to retire) who spent 10 years working with Arnold Palmer, helping with the design, layout and pushing of the dirt for Arnold's courses.  He will forget more than I'll probably learn.  We're hoping the city picks him up as a 'part-time' employee after retirement (something that he wants).  Regardless, I'm trying to learn what I can while he is still available.  You meet people with so many interesting backgrounds in this line of work.


----------



## pwood (May 11, 2010)

jim baird said:
			
		

> I played golf in November for the first time in about seven yrs, took three clubs from my antique set that is so old the fellow lent them to me in 1983 is dead and gone.Persimmon heads on the woods. Paired up with a pair that felt so sorry for me that the guy gave me an aluminum driver with an oversized head at the end of the round, on Jekyll Island's "Millionaires' Course".
> 
> Fun? Unsurpassed.


jim,

     i own a set of 1982 ultra hagen irons and persimmon 1.3.4.5. woods. the clubs are #1 stiff shaft that has a 6"section of twisted shaft just above the hosel. they were a gift from a state amatuer champion i played with for several years before he died. he was shooting his age at 70! the clubs were made for only one year and are a collectors item . i have new ping irons but still use the persimmons because i am a purist. i own several sets of metals but i'll sacrifice a few yards for the sound and feel of real wood. 52 years at the sport with a scratch hdcp for many of those years until i broke my back and the hdcp she grew. i am now like jar in that when i play it takes a week to get over the pains. walk the course, no carts! let slower player let you play thru or nail em! :mrgreen: keep your head down,down a few beers,enjoy!


----------



## High Desert (May 11, 2010)

pwood, although I have used metal for some time now, the sound and feel of nailing a good persimmon down the fairway will never be matched by a metal club, IMO. I still have a couple of persimmons and a bag full of old Titleist 100 compression balatas that bring back memories. Used to have a set of 1960's Wilson Staff blade irons that had a sweet spot about the size of a dime. If you miss hit it, you knew. Your hands were numb for a couple of holes. But like the persimmons, when you hit it on the sweeet spot, there was nothing like it.

Oh well, I think I'll just take my 760 cc oversized driver with the stiff flex and high torque shaft and hit some souped up TopFlite balls until I throw my back out trying to reach the fence at the end of the driving range.

By the way, I'm actually a pretty good golfer....I just don't play very well.


----------

